# Difference between F and Z series?



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

Like the title says, what exactly is the difference between these two series of bikes? (F and Z)


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

F is more performance oriented, Z is more comfort. Different geometries and such.


----------



## st123 (Nov 8, 2010)

mainly the length of the head tube


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Like he said, the head tube length is a difference, and the chain stays are a little longer w/ the Z, and the head tube and seat tube angles are a little different. The geometry charts and technical specs are at www.feltbicycles.com 

But, although the Z is more "relaxed" both are considered high performance and race capable though. Some pros ride Zs at times.


----------



## JogBike (Nov 17, 2010)

Notable differences bwtween Z and F are that F has upgraded carbon fork, tapered steerer, different crankset (FSA BB30), 25 versus 28T cassette, shorter head tube by 40mm, and shorter wheelbase. Yes, Z geometery is more relaxed than F, mainly reflected in the taller head tube, longer wheelbase, and slacker angles. While Z gives a "comfort" ride, it's not quite a "plush" like Specialized Roubaix or Cannondale Synapse.

On the thread "SuperDave F5 Help", SuperDaveFelt in his post today (12/7/10), says "The 2011 F series frame is such a leap forward, the 2011 F5 is a better frame in every aspect than the 2010 F1. This is game changing in terms of the design revisions. The two model years are 7 years apart in technological design."

I don't know if the same "leap forward" applies to the 2011 Z as well. The 2011 Z is definitely an overall upgrade from the 2010 Z in terms of its carbon design and several components -- all for the same price as 2010. Some manufacturers are downgrading components from year to year to maintain the prior year price. Apparently Felt is upgrading it's bikes with no price increase. Nice!


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

JogBike said:


> Notable differences bwtween Z and F are that F has upgraded carbon fork, tapered steerer, different crankset (FSA BB30), 25 versus 28T cassette, shorter head tube by 40mm, and shorter wheelbase. Yes, Z geometery is more relaxed than F, mainly reflected in the taller head tube, longer wheelbase, and slacker angles. While Z gives a "comfort" ride, it's not quite a "plush" like Specialized Roubaix or Cannondale Synapse.
> 
> On the thread "SuperDave F5 Help", SuperDaveFelt in his post today (12/7/10), says "The 2011 F series frame is such a leap forward, the 2011 F5 is a better frame in every aspect than the 2010 F1. This is game changing in terms of the design revisions. The two model years are 7 years apart in technological design."
> 
> I don't know if the same "leap forward" applies to the 2011 Z as well. The Z is definitely an overall upgrade from the 2010 Z in terms of its carbon design and several components -- all for the same price as 2010. Some manufacturers are downgrading components from year to year to maintain the prior year price. Apparently Felt is upgrading it's bikes with no price increase. Nice!



+1

someone's paying attention


----------

